

40 years ago today... - pg

somewhere in the wilds of Canada was born the baby we now know as Trevor Blackwell.  Happy birthday Trevor!
======
pg
One of his many innovations, the fresnel workout:

<http://ycombinator.com/images/fresnelworkout.jpg>

Instant results. Makes your head big though.

~~~
daniel-cussen
>Makes your head big though.

It's a workout, not a yoga session. It's supposed to make you proud.

------
tlb
Thanks guys!

~~~
btilly
Happy birthday from a fellow Canadian. Since everyone should smile on their
birthday, here is a Canadian joke for you.

 _Canada had the opportunity to have American know how, British politics and
French cooking.

Instead it got American cooking, British know how, and French politics!_

And here is an American joke that is particularly appropriate given where
you're from.

 _Many years ago two Americans were riding a train across Canada. It stopped
at a station, and one asked the other to lean out the window and as where they
were. He did, and got the answer, "Saskatoon, Saskatchewan". He leaned back in
and said, "How cute. They don't speak English!"_

~~~
blasdel
<http://qdb.us/114349>

    
    
      We are the canadian borg
      please wait to be assimilated
      resistance would be impolite
      pour l'assimilation en francais, presse sur "2"

------
rudd
I wonder if I was the only one who saw "40 years ago today..." and thought of
Sesame Street (thanks to the Google logo of the day).

~~~
mixmax
I thought of the Beatles.

 _"It was forty years ago today

that Sgt. Pepper taught a band to play..."_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgt._Pepper%27s_Lonely_Hearts_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgt._Pepper%27s_Lonely_Hearts_Club_Band)

------
mrduncan
Happy Birthday Trevor!

Fun fact, you share a birthday with Matthew McConaughey and Puff Daddy -
<http://www.celebrity-link.com/birthday_day-4_month-11.html>

~~~
Timothee
…which clearly explains the results of the aforementioned fresnel workout
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=921930>): McConaughey's chest with Puff
Daddy's inflated ego.

~~~
geoffw8
Genius.

------
vijaydev
Before opening this link, I thought that this is about the 40th anniversary of
Sesame Street (<http://www.sesamestreet.org/home>) which I came to know a few
mins back courtesy Google (<http://www.google.com/logos/boombah_chamki-
hp.gif>), even when I had my doubts whether pg is interested in Sesame Street
:)

~~~
mrduncan
I'm not sure who is correct but Wikipedia lists the anniversary on November
10th (in a couple of places) - I wonder if Google is a little bit ahead on
this one.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sesame_Street>

~~~
mrduncan
According to Marissa Mayer's tweet, Google is doing a week worth of doodles
(which would end on Nov. 10th).

<http://twitter.com/marissamayer/status/5427907816>

------
mhartl
Luckily for Trevor, when Canadians reach 40 they start aging _backwards_ , at
least until they reach 80. Then they turn into robots. :-)

HBD, tlb!

------
petercooper
I think I've just earned a FAIL badge.. I had no idea who Trevor was. Oops.
This error has been corrected by
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trevor_Blackwell> \- Happy birthday Trev ;-)

------
amichail
I'm curious: what exactly are birthdays celebrating?

Perhaps what is being celebrated depends on age and/or other factors?

For example, one celebration might be about reaching driving age while another
might be about longevity.

~~~
mcav
Celebration of continued existence; an opportunity to reflect on one's own
personal growth and achievements in the past year. Secondly, it's a unique
opportunity for each of us to be recognized individually. New Years' provides
reflection time too, but it isn't individualized.

~~~
amichail
What if you had a bad year and the future looks bleak?

What if people are not surprised that you did not die?

As for individual recognition, wouldn't a recent achievement worthy of
recognition be better?

~~~
mcav
Then my advice would be to avoid celebration.

Consider it a catalyst for change, even if only in mindset.

That said, birthdays are also unique: If you don't tell anyone about it, you
could just as well ignore it yourself. You won't see reminders about your
birthday in the local store, as you do for halloween, Christmas, etc.

In that sense, if one doesn't want to celebrate their birthday, they don't
have to. It's an optional holiday.

------
jwhitlark
Happy Birthday! Take a few seconds off plowing through applications and enjoy
it ;-)

------
ivankirigin
And happy birthday to Ross from 280 North too :-D

------
tianaco
Happy Birthday Trevor - it's my birthday too!

~~~
bravura
Next year you two should have a party together.

------
indranil
__busts out the par-tay hats and #include <beer.h> beer glasses!! __

Happy Birthday!! :)

------
wheels
What the other guys said. (Happy 40th!)

There should be a special black sombrero for this occasion.

------
grosales
Happy, Happy, Happy birthday! Hope you have a blast of a day!

------
Readmore
Happy Birthday Trevor!

------
elviejo
Feliz Cumpleaños

------
Fevos
Happy Birthday Trevor!

------
einarvollset
Happy Birthday Trevor!

------
anaschwarz
Congratulations!!!!

------
jeromec
Happy Birthday!

